# 4965 wireless card can't find any wireless network[SOLVE]

## magice

Hello everyone!

I have an Intel 4965 wireless card, which is wlan0 on my box. I have installed the driver into kernel, iwl4965-ucode, wpa_supplicant, and the card seems to boot up fine. However, I cannot find any wireless network, either by iwlist scan or wicd.

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by magice on Sat Aug 30, 2008 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, yes I can help you  :Smile: 

Can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list ipw

# equery list iwl

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

With that, I will see what is going on with your box  :Smile: 

----------

## magice

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Aug 2008 20:06:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 aoss asf berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fam fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg mad midi mmx mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection samba session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

equery list ipw (no good, I think)

```
 [ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

equery list iwl

```
[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 (1)

```

modprobe iwl4965

```
FATAL: Module iwl4965 not found.
```

(I compile the driver into the kernel, not as module, so I don't know if this is a problem)

dmesg | tail 

```
sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:07:00.0 disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

fuse init (API version 7.9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:07:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: TX Power requested while scanning!
```

ifconfig -a (only wlan0 and wmaster here to save some space)

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:3B:83:C4:59  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-3B-83-C4-59-60-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

 iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan

```

wlan0     No scan results

```

Thank you.

----------

## swimmer

Try to compile it as a module - it gives you more possibilities to manage proplems ...

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, compile it as module and retry theses command :

```

# rmmod iwl4965 

# modprobe iwl4965 

# dmesg | tail 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# iwlist scan 

```

----------

## magice

I have recompiled the driver as module.

rmmod and modprobe did not produce anything.

dmesg | tail

```

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_CMD: time out after 500ms.

iwl4965: TX Power requested while scanning!

```

ifconfig -a

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:3B:83:C4:59  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan

```

wlan0     No scan results

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you double check your kernel for theses options :

```

(*) Wireless

(M) Improved wireless configuration API

(M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

(M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

(M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

(M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

(M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

Section Wireless LAN

(*) Wireless LAN

(*) Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

(*) Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

(*) Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

(*) Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

(*) Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

(*) Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

(M) Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 Network Connection

Section Cryptographic options

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

(M) SHA1 digest algorithm

(M) SHA256 digest algorithm

(M) ECB support

(M) CBC support

(M) PCBC support

(*) AES cipher algorithms

(*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

(*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

(*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you retry the previous command and post this :

```

# grep iwl /var/log/messages

```

I think that you should have a microcode error inside the /var/log/messages and with that, maybe we will have a trace of what is wrong.

----------

## magice

grep iwl /var/log/messages:

```

Aug 28 12:28:49 localhost iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

Aug 28 12:28:49 localhost iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Aug 28 12:28:49 localhost iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Aug 28 12:28:49 localhost iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

Aug 28 12:28:49 localhost phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

Aug 28 12:29:01 localhost iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Aug 28 12:29:01 localhost iwl4965: TX Power requested while scanning!

Aug 28 12:29:09 localhost iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Aug 28 12:31:11 localhost iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Aug 28 12:31:11 localhost iwl4965: TX Power requested while scanning!

```

I will look at the kernel now. Thank you a lot!

----------

## d2_racing

I checked the web and this kind of problem is from the firmware vs the kernel config.

----------

## magice

What does that mean? How can I fix it?

----------

## d2_racing

I mean that kind of problem is a misconfiguration inside the kernel and if you have a difference between what I posted and your .config, then you need to change that and recompile your kernel.

----------

## magice

I figured it out! The problem is not in the kernel, but in the ucode. I unmask keyword "~amd64" to install Firefox 3, and forgot to mask it back. Therefore, I got an experimental version of the ucode, which happily refused to work. I mask back, unmerge the testing ucode, and install the stable one. The wireless card works like a charm now.

Thank you a lot for your help!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21 (1) 
> 
> 

 

I didn't notice the ~version the first time that I asked you this info.

----------

